# Barramundi on the Fly in Florida



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

My son and a friend went Barramundi fishing somewhere near Lakeland yesterday. Hr caught at least 20 on his fly rod and most were in the 8-10# range. He said it was a hoot.

I plan to go with him next time he goes. I'll post photos we=hen I get home.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice Catch! what kind of fly did you land it with?


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Capt. Ken,

I have never heard of barramundi being in Florida. I am assuming this is some sort of private club situation, is that correct? I bet those are a hoot to go for on the fly. I have read several accounts of guys fishing for them in Australia. I have an Aussie client who orders my FlyLipps for patterns he has created especially for them, but have not gotten any reports as to their effectiveness. Great photo, thanks for posting, hope to see a photo of you with one soon!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, he caught the fish at some sort of hatchery facility where they charge to fish.

He caught most of them (about30) on small black heavily weighted flies worked slowly along the bottom.


----------



## tiereta (Oct 31, 2007)

The only place in North America to catch them is in Holopaw. Byron is a good buddy of mine, works with me at the Fire Dept. check out his web site. http://www.osceolaoutback.com/


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats awesome. I had read about that in some magazine a little while back and thought that was pretty cool. Puts another notch on your belt that would otherwise be expensive to get.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

if you wanna spend all that money, go fo rit. just seems expensive as f£$% to me! especially if you can't keep 'em. fished for 'em over in the "down under" myself and they're delicious. not to mention fun as hell to hook up on.


----------

